# Should Breeders/Kennels really name the puppy?



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Let me say what I really mean.....can the Breeders/Kennels be trusted to name the puppy?

I have been patiently waiting for a working line puppy from a breeder (who shall remain nameless) for almost two years. I have been preparing, reading, training…an honest and sincere student of the GSD breed.

I know it is customary for the Breeder/Kennel to give the litter their registered name, and in this case it is said Breeder’s “I” litter. I have some excellent ideas for some very macho names for this male pup that will most certainly be so amazing as to compensate for my shortcomings as a man. Clearly for an insecure soul such as me, the dog will balance the gaps in my persona, so the name has to be appropriate, something masculine and meaningful….right?

So in email conversation with said Breeder today, she shoots me a note claiming to have the perfect name for my pending, maybe someday, oh my God I have been waiting for a long time, puppy!

For perspective on the subject, my wife and children have already given this yet to be puppy his call name, “Eddie”. So not only do I have no say in his registered name, but nor his call name! So please keep in mind the puppy subject is a sensitive one for me, and I am vulnerable.

So the note from this cruel Breeder says, "I have the perfect name for your dog….Itzakat”.

I shoot her a note, “I will need to look that up!” I was expecting the name to be Latin for “Warrior”, or maybe German for “Strong”….and so I am searching and searching, and searching on the internet.

Did you know “Itzakat” is a city in Bulgaria? Why is she naming my dog after a Bulgarian town? So after a significant investment of time searching the internet, I am looking at the town in Bulgaria on the computer screen, and staring at the name WHEN IT HITS ME!

 “Itzakat” “It’s a cat!” 

Oh that is freakin’ hilarious…..Haha! Its too easy to pick on the emotionally handicapped!

So I submit, can we really trust these Breeders to name a dog? Clearly I can’t trust my family because I am going to be taking the SchH field with my big black bad GSD named “Eddie”!

Is there no justice in the world?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL It's a cat- I got that right away and your breeder obviously has a sense of humor. Breeders should and do have the right to use their kennel name but not the name you will call your pup. So your wife and child have decided to call him Eddie and you don't like it right? If a GSD is what you wanted, you will be the trainer, and the dog is your deal you should get to name it. Try to compromise on a name you all like, but don't settle for Eddie if it's not what you want. I settled for Zoe because thats what the DH wanted- I call her Zo or ZoZo, but rarely Zoe and kinda wish I had spoke up


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's breeder didn't insist on names, we just picked "B" names that we liked for registration and then call the dogs whatever we want. Some of his sibs are Bronson, Billie, and Bailey who all use these as their call names, Baby Duke who is just called Duke, Bali who is called Pieka, etc. Sometimes the puppies get names and the people either keep them, or work it into a different registered name, or do what I do and just use a totally different call name. I think my next dog is a K-litter but I want to call him Zak so maybe he will just be registered K'zak or whatever the breeder chooses and I'll call the dog whatever I choose. Personally, I kind of like when they have a theme or a letter, makes it easier to tell who's related to who. But, I will call my dog whatever I please, thank you very much.

Can't wait to see your new black cat!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:rofl: 

I allow my puppy owners to name their pups. Then I register them with that name and my kennel name. I do get to nix a name that I find awful, but that hasn't happened yet. Some have come pretty close.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:Funny stuff!! 

I did know a dog named Eddie. He bit really hard. It might have been because he was mad about his name though. 

If your puppy gets named Itzakat or Eddie, I think your call name for him is gonna have to be Idono. 

"Hey, Wayne, what's his name?" "Idono."


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont care for breeders naming the puppy. I mean it's my puppy, right? At least that's how I see it. I paid for it, I am going to be raising it, so I want to choose it's name.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't mind it, Stark was born on Good Friday so the litter was named after Saints and Angels.

Stark's registered name is Wild Winds Archangel Raphael. His call name means "strong" in German which I really liked. I got his call name from a book I read about a boy who uses a bow and arrows and NEVER misses his target - ever. I liked that for a SchH dog...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I don't mind it, Stark was born on Good Friday so the litter was named after Saints and Angels.
> 
> Stark's registered name is Wild Winds Archangel Raphael. His call name means "strong" in German which I really liked. I got his call name from a book I read about a boy who uses a bow and arrows and NEVER misses his target - ever. I liked that for a SchH dog...


 
The House Of Night book? There is a character in that book named Stark that also uses a bow and arrow and never misses his target, he has a dog named Duchess?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LaRen616 said:


> The House Of Night book? There is a character in that book named Stark that also uses a bow and arrow and never misses his target, he has a dog named Duchess?


Reading them right now! so far I love them


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: That "not to be named" breeder has a pretty good sense of humor.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Wayne, I already told Ike you were going to name your pup after him. Now what am I suppose to tell him??


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

"Idono"

See,Wayne, my suggested name is going to work out great!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm...I like that ...Rorie's dad was Iwo (strange name)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Samba said:


> Idono
> 
> See, my suggested name is going to work out great!


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you pronounce Stark like how it is said in German?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I do, but not everyone does.. which is okay.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Yes!!!


I like the name Stark and Nyx because of that book


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Itzakat 


:rofl: 

...I am hoping to be able to get a male pup from the L litter from the same no-name breeder..let's hope I have better luck...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Would someone like to PM me the "no-name breeder's" name please? Now I am curious... lol.

Never mind... I got it. DUH!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Imagine the conversation... 
Call to the vet:
"Dr So and So's office, may I help you?"
"Yes, I need to make an appointment for my dog."
"Ok sir, tell me your dog's name so I can pull the file."
"Itzakat"
"Oh, ok, what is your cat's name?"
"I don't have a cat, I have a dog."

... who's on first....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:

You would almost feel bad for that poor receptionist.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife wanted to keep a puppy from our first litter, and train like I do. She went to the club a couple of times, and then decided that dog training was not for her. That's fine; but in the meantime, she named the dog "Akudulz" (pronounced "A Cuddles"). Oh brrr-OTHER. 

Fortunately, she's shaping up to be a pretty good Schutzhund dog. To paraphrase the Smuckers' Jam company motto, "With a name like Cuddles, she has to be good."


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, I don't see how Wayne can not name the pup "Itzakat" after this ...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think I need to rename a couple of dogs. One Idono and the other Askem.


What are your dog's names? "Idono, Askem"

I think Itzakat is a great name, by the way.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chris Wild said:


> Imagine the conversation...
> Call to the vet:
> "Dr So and So's office, may I help you?"
> "Yes, I need to make an appointment for my dog."
> ...





Samba said:


> "Idono"
> 
> See,Wayne, my suggested name is going to work out great!


:spittingcoffee:Your guys are too much. Very creative, but still too much. 

Wait a minute, what's wrong with the name Eddie? I was thinking my next dog should be called Eddie. :wild:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Eddie seems a great name!

Meaning:
Wealth protector


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: you guys are hilarious




Liesje said:


> Do you pronounce Stark like how it is said in German?


How is it said in German? I hope my family hasn't been saying our last name wrong this whole time


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Press the sound button on the right next to Stark.

dict.cc | stark | Wrterbuch Englisch-Deutsch


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Siena was from a K litter and the breeder wanted her name to start with a K for the AKC filing, etc. I was ok with that, but would not be what I will call her.

Her registered name is "Kiena" on her paperwork, but Siena for everything else.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont care for breeders naming the puppy. I mean it's my puppy, right? At least that's how I see it. I paid for it, I am going to be raising it, so I want to choose it's name.


 Unless you go to a super controlling breeder, most don't mind you calling the dog whatever you want. But many do want to at least have some say in the registered name such as the whole litter has names starting with a certain letter or a theme. That allows the litter to be instantly identified by other people in the breed. Good breeders want to make sure their kennel name is on there too of course. And breeders want to have say in the registered name is so they aren't stuck with a dog with a stupid registered name if things don't work out. One of my dogs has a very unfortunate registered name because the people who had her before me thought it was cute or funny or something...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

With Dena & Keefer I was allowed to choose a registered name. The breeder had the right of refusal if I came up with something weird, which I think is fine. Dena is actually from the "D" litter, but Keefer is from the "L" litter and he's registered as Lakota. He was always going to be called Keefer, I had decided that's what we would name a male dog if we ever got one. It's a name from my hubby's family and I thought it would make a great dog name. Fortunately, the people involved think so too, and are either honored or amused by us naming our dog after them.  If I had more time to think about it I would have given him the call name of Levon, after Levon Helm, but I didn't think of it until it was too late. 

Halo's breeder had the entire litter named before she figured out who got which puppy, which I think is not unusual. Under those circumstances it would be impossible to be able to pick the name yourself. We liked the name and hadn't even thought about names yet, so we decided to call her that rather than coming up with something different.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I do all the registrations before the pups are usually assigned - final sayso is at the tatooing as they are alpha-numeric....I have accommodated other people's suggestions for names - Haven and Ikon for example....but turned down some too...Georgianna - too french poodly for me! Call names - I always think of the dog by it's registered name - Amadeaus (owner picked) is Cooper, Arcane is Duke, Apache is Cody....Brava is Luna, Halcyon is Gracie, Havoc is Degas I think... Ennie is Elsa and Emir is Errow - those were from my Belgian born litter and I was a bit perturbed that they were not turned into the registry as I requested - it was my litter! Just not my kennel name because of being born in Belgium...

I's are tough - I like Iroc - which can be Rocky!

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I have been patiently waiting for a working line puppy from a breeder (who shall remain nameless) for almost two years. I have been preparing, reading, training…an honest and sincere student of the GSD breed.


I hear ya man!! I think after all you've been through, you've earned the right to name that pup what ever you want.. You need to have a talking to the family and the not to be mentioned breeder!!! 

Must say tho, the "I" name she choose has a nice catch to it!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you get a dog from a great breeder, then you should LOVE the name that comes with the dog! Cause it shows you spent the time to educate yourself and get a dog from great lines and a responsible breeder. That puppy is a REFLECTION directly back to the breeder for good AND for bad. 

All the official titles and paperwork will have that breeders name, so others can see your dog, like your dog and with the registered name be able to then easily locate and talk to your breeder. So if you are proud of your dog, and of the breeder YOU selected, then I say you should also be proud of the name that came with it.

That said, everyone know you can have a separate call name your dog is known by, right? Like my dog may be officially called (for example) Beretta vom Wildhaus but everyone knows her as Bretta Lee. 

Or vice versa, officially named Daisy Belle Flower but everyone calls her Cujo Bitealot.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Not gonna lie...I have to control registered names. I'm sorry, I'm not going to let somebody have Marcato's Honey Princess Cheerio Child. No.

I'll have to deal with the tons of Duke's, and Queen's, and King's, and Max's and Sam's and Bailey.

I may make out a list and they can select their dog's name from that list, but I refuse to let a dog I bred end up with a ridiculous registered name.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Zoe is a nice name. i also like Zoey.



Zoeys mom said:


> I settled for Zoe because thats what the DH wanted- I call her Zo or ZoZo, but rarely Zoe and kinda wish I had spoke up


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you and your family should be
creative in naming your dog.

everybody works on a name then
you come up with one that everybody
likes.

you have to have one the outrageous
names on paper. they're fun. you
can call your dog whatever you want.
incorporating the breeder's name or a certain
letter because of the litter name is standard.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Xeph said:


> Not gonna lie...I have to control registered names. I'm sorry, I'm not going to let somebody have Marcato's Honey Princess Cheerio Child. No.


 I have DeLancey's Lickie Nickie Kno. Champion Delancey's Lickie Nickie Kno NA NAJ in fact. Her call name used to be Nickie. My name is Nikki. :help:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought breeders were being really anal when they get all uptight about names but am begining to understand...scary...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh those fance registered names! I would like to use Can't Hold Her Licker.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Oh those fance registered names! I would like to use Can't Hold Her Licker.


That made me laugh out loud!! Good one Samba!! :wild:


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmmmm...This has been a very interesting thread. My breeder didn't name her litter that Ava's came from A,B,C,D, etc. Would it say that on the Litter Certificate?? Also, On the AKC Regisration Application that I have yet to send in....she didn't sign the spot that would give me permission to use her kennel name in Ava's registered name.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

When I was asking friends for help naming Ava, someone wanted me to name her Dioge. (pronouned D. O. G.)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vinnie said:


> :spittingcoffee:Your guys are too much. Very creative, but still too much.
> 
> Wait a minute, what's wrong with the name Eddie? I was thinking my next dog should be called Eddie. :wild:


I use to train with a very nice dog named Eddie, but I have never cared for human names for dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I trained with an Eddie too He was a dogue de bordeaux ...awesome personality not too into schutzhund though (smart dog)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have allowed some creativity. In my B litter, Marcia really wanted to name Navarre, well, Navarre. So we just made it B'Navarre. A couple of the pups in my C litter ended up doing the same thing, C'Varda and C'Varick. 

Years ago I trained with a woman that had a mini schnauzer named Fluffy Muffy White Butt. I don't ever want a cutesy name like that on one of my shepherds.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I dunno "Fluffy Muffy White Butt" beats "Timber Ridge's Starry Night" which was Barker the Elder's registered name. (BTE is her on-line name, not her call name. Her call name had nothing to do with either BTE or TRSN. 

I don't do real well with names. I wanted "Was est Das?" but I spelled it wrong and the breeder didn't like it anyway. Went with something else after two trips through the dictionary in the "V"s.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I wanted to name our pup Godric, but he was the "B" litter. As long as I was quick, I got to pick his "B" name as well. I found a name that my husband and I really quite like, and almost decided to actually call him... but I liked Godric more. So his name is Ba'al Godric von Schraderhaus, and we call him Godric. I didn't want to call him something that's not on his papers, so his "call name" is his middle name. 

I have a friend who SERIOUSLY named his dog 

*Potato Moo McPuppydots*


It was up in the air for a while if the call name would be Potato or Moo, but Moo won out, haha. Hmm, I'm going to put this in that name thread. 




AvaLaRue said:


> When I was asking friends for help naming Ava, someone wanted me to name her Dioge. (pronouned D. O. G.)


As sad as it may be, we've known TWO people that named their dogs this. They were called Doge (long O, with a J sound at the end) for short.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

People that name a dog something and use the improper word in the name really bug me too.

There's a dog called Your It Rolex. The proper word, is You're >.<


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

*For the record.....*

.......I don't hate the call name "Eddie", and if it makes my family happy to have played a part, it is a small price for the sacrifice they endure with all the time I spend training. They know it makes me happy and really support & embrace the dog, someday to be dogs.

In regards to the registered name, I only intended to tell a funny story, not open even a modest debate. With respect to the cruel breeder in question, and how funny it was that she really aced an emotionally handicapped, waiting forever puppy guy. I was really clueless, and thinking my dog was going to be named after a Bulgarian village! This is some funny ! Even if it makes me look three shades of stupid!

In my humble opinion, I can totally see why a breeder would elect to name the litter. I am speaking from the scope of a working line dog, I am not familiar with conformation dogs. So here are my thoughts....with an interest in SchH and looking for a puppy, I am not concerned with coat pattern/color, I am focused on nerve, temperate, the character of the dog, and so is the Breeder. The common goal is to ascertain the success of the breeding, the quality of the dogs, the care and even administration of bringing the pups into the world. There exists a gap in the timing of when the litter is registered as compared to when said breeder tests the pups and gages the best match between puppy and owner. As with coat pattern, I am not concerned with the name beyond fodder for a good story. I am sure the other naming options work well for other breeders/owners, and there in lies simply a consideration when selecting a breeder. There is more than one way to skin Itzacat.

The bottomline is this...I get to pick the nickname of my black GSD boy! and if this isn't a compensating factor for my masculinity, I don't know what it.

*"Schwarzer Tod"*


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

No they shouldn't name the pup. Some breeders call their litters..."A litter, B litter" etc and give the buyer a list of names to use with names beginning with that litter letter.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I always say someday i'll have a mutt called "Comotú" which means "Likeyou".

But on te other hand, I really enjoy having a dog called "Devil" (in Spanish), specially when Jehova's Witnesses knock at the door.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I do exactly what CHawkins said. If I'm going by the "B" litter letter, then I will give the new owners time to come up with a "B" name and/or I will give them a list of names to pick from. If they don't come up with a name by the time I'm going to register them all, then I will eventually name them their registered name. Their call name can be anything they want ;-)


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Why do some breeders register the puppies themselves and other breeders give you the registration application with their parts filled out for you to send in yourself?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Why do some breeders register the puppies themselves and other breeders give you the registration application with their parts filled out for you to send in yourself?


Some breeders have been burned in the past on registrations, so they send them in themselves so they KNOW each puppy has proper registration...no changed names, no switch from limited reg to full, etc etc.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Some people are just not honest and will white out your kennel name on the AKC papers, and Yes AKC will still accept the papers with white out on them. This is 1 of the reasons I register the puppies myself, just to make sure my kennel name is on the registration papers.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I will also name the puppies in the litter with the according "alphabet" letter......ie A- litter, B-litter..etc..etc.
IF a puppy buyer has a name they would like, with the proper alphabet letter...then I will compromise..._as long as we both agree on the name._


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would think sending in the registered papers as a new owner would be kinda a hassle... I have never had to do it, all of the breeders I have talked to or dealt with have always did this.. never thought about that before.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> In regards to the registered name, I only intended to tell a funny story, not open even a modest debate. With respect to the cruel breeder in question, and how funny it was that she really aced an emotionally handicapped, waiting forever puppy guy. I was really clueless, and thinking my dog was going to be named after a Bulgarian village! This is some funny ! Even if it makes me look three shades of stupid!


Wayne, I got the jist of your first post, and I can't wait for your Idog to be in your life~whatever your unnamed breeder decides to register his name to be!
What are the three shades of stupid, btw?
clock ticks slowly when waiting...but time seems to fly otherwise


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> What are the three shades of stupid, btw?


Just an old Southern expression from the poor end of the valley. One color of fresh paint is nice on a house, two shades is impressive, and three shades of color painted on your house is really something (house, trim & shutters)....so if you're three shades of anything, it is simply an expression of significance. In this case, I was really, really, really being stupid! Everyone else read "Itzakat" and got it immediately....took me over an hour on the internet to finally figure it out! :hammer::blush: 

Three shades of stupid! :rofl:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

W.Oliver said:


> Everyone else read "Itzakat" and got it immediately....took me over an hour on the internet to finally figure it out! :hammer::blush:
> 
> Three shades of stupid! :rofl:


Don't feel so bad. I would of been doing the same. Honest, ask anyone who knows me. :blush:


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am still laughing over Chris' rendition of the "who's on first" conversation with the vet's office. I don't see how you can possibly pass up Itzakat for a registered name now.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruthie said:


> I don't see how you can possibly pass up Itzakat for a registered name now.


Thank the Lord neither one of us is naming the yet to be puppy!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I will at least get to pick out the call name. Not something boring like "Eddie". oke:

Although, I really think it is cute that your dogs will be called Eddie and Dayna. It sounds like a couple that would be on "Greece".


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruthie said:


> I really think it is cute that your dogs will be called Eddie and Dayna.


Look lady, I am attempting to compensate for my shortcomings as a man with my bad SchH dogs and you're really bringing me down!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahahaha..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

W.Oliver said:


> Everyone else read "Itzakat" and got it immediately....


Actually I did, but I didn't want to make you feel bad, lol! I thought oh, 'it's a cat' - how cute! :rofl:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Man, I'd love to name a dog Itzhak, after Itzhak Perlman


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I had one couple on my B litter from day -45....they visited the litter weekly, they loved the mom - their name choice??? Brown's Beautiful Bella Bosen Hund.....yea....husband was an assistant DA in the county where he lived...they seemed like ideal owners........house wiht yard and active in hiking and cycling...took pup to ob classes....but the dog was rehomed at three due to a new baby....

Lee


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Wayne

You are stuck!

Ed Sullivan had a rat (Topo Gejo) that use to say " Heeyyyy Eddie, kiss me good-nite"! roflmao


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Doc said:


> Hey Wayne
> 
> You are stuck!
> 
> Ed Sullivan had a rat (Topo Gejo) that use to say " Heeyyyy Eddie, kiss me good-nite"! roflmao


Do you mean this one?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I only remember the black and white versions! LOL


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> Look lady, I am attempting to compensate for my shortcomings as a man with my bad SchH dogs and you're really bringing me down!


So you are saying that having a bad  SchH dog makes you manly? I am telling Chris and Diana that you said that.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Our breeder does pick the registered name-which does include the kennel name. I didn't mind at all. Of course we named him whatever we wanted. For me it was no big deal at all.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you don't like the name Eddie, you could just give the dog a "nickname" and use that name when training him (if you're the one who will be training the dog.) 

Bianca's name on her papers was just Bianca (with the kennel name) but there were problems with her registration. 
I was going to change her name when I got her, I don't really like the name Bianca and it's hard to call it since it's three syllables, but I couldn't think of another name I liked so I ended up keeping it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has a registered name, a call name and a nickname... "BUBBA"

Often when I am very happy with his performance in training or if he is being super cute or cuddly, he gets refered to as "BUBBA". Even a few of the club helpers have started using this term of endearment.. lol.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Ha, a lot of my animals end up with nicknames. I had Sugar, and she got called Booger, and I have Goblin, who we call Gobbles a lot, haha. (Remember how Timmy in South Park called his pet turkey Gobbles?)


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

blackviolet said:


> Ha, a lot of my animals end up with nicknames. I had Sugar, and she got called Booger, and I have Goblin, who we call Gobbles a lot, haha. (Remember how Timmy in South Park called his pet turkey Gobbles?)


If your dogs are Gobbles Booger, I think I should simply shut-up and be happy with Dayna Eddie! :wild:


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahaha, well, Goblin is a black cat, but Sugar Booger was a GSD (mix?). Sometimes I called her Booger Baby. Haha.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

blackviolet said:


> Hahaha, well, Goblin is a black cat....Haha.


There in lies such beautiful irony as the starting point of this thread is a black GSD which may be named Itzakat!:toasting:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the name is pretty funny myself, LOL, but with that said - perhaps you could mention that you were wondering if you could pick the first part of the name (in keeping with the "I" theme of course) and use that as the dogs registered name.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Rerun said:


> I think the name is pretty funny myself, LOL, but with that said - perhaps you could mention that you were wondering if you could pick the first part of the name (in keeping with the "I" theme of course) and use that as the dogs registered name.


Thank you for the suggestion....and this is certainly getting to be a long and rambling thread, but your proposed solution is in fact the essence of the problem I am whining about....the breeder, as she should according to her practice, picks the registered name, "I" vom Wildhaus, and my family has inserted themselves and selected the call name, "Eddie", so this thread is me taking a moment to poke fun at the fact I don't even get to name my dream puppy.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> Thank you for the suggestion....and this is certainly getting to be a long and rambling thread, but your proposed solution is in fact the essence of the problem I am whining about....the breeder, as she should according to her practice, picks the registered name, "I" vom Wildhaus, and my family has inserted themselves and selected the call name, "Eddie", so this thread is me taking a moment to poke fun at the fact I don't even get to name my dream puppy.


Poor Wayne, another defeat to add to the long list. I'm thinking you should name it Imogene or Izzie. Of course, you could wait a bit longer and get a "J" litter pup ...


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Call him what you want to call him. We named our 1st two and the next two, the breeeder had the name already, which was Nash and Lana pronounced (Lahna) respectively. Both those names were good for us so we kept them. I like to call Lana, Lana banana shes such a little squirt!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Doc said:


> Poor Wayne, another defeat to add to the long list. I'm thinking you should name it Imogene or Izzie. Of course, you could wait a bit longer and get a "J" litter pup ...


Doc,

Your sense of humor is uncanny....how do you do it? Speaking of litters, you're a GSD breeder, aren't you? What is the name of your kennel? How do you handle the naming of one of your litters?

I tend to think of a GSD owner involved on this forum as a cut above....It represents an ambition to know more about the GSD breed and secure a level of awarness beyond the typical pet owner.....any of your puppy owners members here?

Wayne


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Gee Wayne I thought your breeder was already picked


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

holland said:


> Gee Wayne I thought your breeder was already picked


That is an understatement.....my fear is that said breeder is going to slap a restraining order on me! Most PPOs have a clause that precludes the defendant coming within 100 feet of the plantiff....I'm confident she would have her's modifed to allow me to come within longbite range!

I have commented in other posts on how the GSD experience is a process of understanding for me....breeders/kennels have simply been a subset of that. It would be easy to assume that I would just buy a puppy from the place I train....but initially I know I didn't really understand what I wanted in my next GSD. As that developed, and once I understood I wanted a working line dog, I spent months researching and talking with other breeders/kennels.

A huge help in running out the learning curve are the puppy posts folks make on the various forums. I really enjoy looking at pups and their pedigrees, then reading/listening to the more informed as they comment on the strengths & weaknesses they identify in the lineage....those can be pretty awesome posts to pick-up gems of understanding.

So long story short, as my understanding condenced on what I wanted in a GSD, and what was available to me in my own backyard, I stepped from the shadow of ignorance and realized how lucky I am to be associated with a breeder who would take time from her day to jerk an emotionally handicapped person like me around about a name like "Itzakat"!

I am blessed. I just wish I could keep my sense of humor in check!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry I asked


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

holland said:


> Sorry I asked


My excitment for the subject is directly related to my capacity to be verbose. Consider this a compulsive learning experience for you, best avoided in the future.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't name my puppies unless I intend to keep them. I do insist on them putting my kennel name on the puppy and nix some weird names, but otherwise I let the new owners name them.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Itsakat ... now that's just plain hilarious !!! :thumbup:

When I picked up DJ he was already just over a year ole ! The first family who had him named him Jay. Now I don't often come up with the greatest of names for my animals, but Jay ? Just didn't seem to fit this guy. So on the way home, I'm brainstormin, listening to the FM, what rhymes with Jay ??? Didn't wanna confuse the youngster too badly, heck he's already seen two homes and on his way to another. Then an infomercial comes on for one of the local dance clubs with DJ X spinning the tunes. Now we all know the term spinning is ludicrous these days as vinyl hasn't been around for years. Wait, what ..... DJ ? DeeeeeJayyyy ! 
Yep, honestly folks, that's how it came about. And I really think he prefers the name much better than Jay .....


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayne

I let the buyers name their pups - with some slight requirements i.e. kennel name included in the name. Wayne, you know I am not capable of remembering details and I seriously doubt that there are any of my dog owners in here - most have been promoted to their heavenly reward or visiting with the devil - a slew full of my dogs are waiting at the bridge for me. Heck, I can't even remember what I ate for lunch today!

Besides, all my dogs have the same name now - "Hey you" ... roflmao


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I do not imagine you as old as you make yourself sound?? It also sounds like you're at the end of your breeding endeavors, which I did not know. I can only imagine the amount of work that goes into a breeding program....not for me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Doc said:


> . . . you know I am not capable of remembering details and I seriously doubt that there are any of my dog owners in here -


Getting old sucks, I forget a lot of stuff too! But to help you out: (from an earlier post in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/131936-old-fashioned-really.html)



Doc said:


> Believe it or not, there are actually people in this forum that own/know my dogs.


I hope no one got offended that you forgot if they were here!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Getting old sucks, I forget a lot of stuff too! But to help you out: (from an earlier post in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/131936-old-fashioned-really.html)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one got offended that you forgot if they were here!


I'm sure if they have a dog from me, they understand me much better than someone who has no clue about me or my dogs. You can only assume what you project to be the truth.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doc, why do you portray yourself as _so_ old? I am probably older than you... what constitutes old in your opinion?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Doc, why do you portray yourself as _so_ old? I am probably older than you... what constitutes old in your opinion?


Have I met you? Have you met me? If so, I must of forgotten. If a person is born before 1915, are they old? 1925?, 1945, etc.?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ah, you are sooo mysterious...I've seen your site, googled your name out of curiosity and unless you drink from the pool of youth, you are not ancient. Obviously age matters to you, as you constantly refer to it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> I do not imagine you as old as you make yourself sound?? It also sounds like you're at the end of your breeding endeavors, which I did not know. I can only imagine the amount of work that goes into a breeding program....not for me.


I can only assume you mean my _dog breeding endeavors_? Well my friend, I just acquired a bloodline that goes back to the golden age of German shepherds in the US. I will be breeding dogs as long as I can read a pedigree and have knowledge of the male and female progeny.

Maybe within the next century, I'll supply you with a pup, Wayne.:laugh:


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Ah, you are sooo mysterious...I've seen your site, googled your name out of curiosity and unless you drink from the pool of youth, you are not ancient. Obviously age matters to you, as you constantly refer to it.


You haven't seen my site and I do pop up when Goggled. So you really do not know me at all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is your site, why deny it? You should be proud of your kennel and what you produce. You're right, I never said I know you, but you can't hide from the world wide web!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have dibs on a dark pup from the next litter.... Justadog.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Doc, why do you portray yourself as _so_ old? I am probably older than you... what constitutes old in your opinion?





Doc said:


> Have I met you? Have you met me? If so, I must of forgotten. If a person is born before 1915, are they old? 1925?, 1945, etc.?


I've met her, and she is pretty hot!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

cassadee7 said:


> I have dibs on a dark pup from the next litter.... Justadog.


Love it!!!


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*Unique pup names*

I have a customer who's last name is Mularkey and named his dog (nonGSD) Fullof. No Joke I saw his tags. Any suggestions for a registered name for my girl Raya. The Kennel name is K9Pines, the breeder has that first on her papers.










This is her at 6 months. She is very full of herself and a total smart aleck. The name Raya is Isralei for friend.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice looking dog. I think typically it would be something like Raya vom K9Pines...unless Raya is specifically her call name. Some breeder name the pups from a litter in alphabetic order to assist in keeping track of the litters/puppies.


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> Very nice looking dog. I think typically it would be something like Raya vom K9Pines...unless Raya is specifically her call name. Some breeder name the pups from a litter in alphabetic order to assist in keeping track of the litters/puppies.


This breeder didn't "letter" her litters, she just put k9pines in the first spaces on the akc papers. I am the one who named her Raya. Thanks for the comments, I think we are going to keep her haha.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

A_selders said:


> This breeder didn't "letter" her litters, she just put k9pines in the first spaces on the akc papers. I am the one who named her Raya. Thanks for the comments, I think we are going to keep her haha.


 When you register her then it should come up as K9pines's Raya unless that name is taken. Mine is Shewana's Maximum Velocity II. Shewana is the kennel and I chose the name. There was already a dog from her kennel with this name so hence the II.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I do all the registrations before the pups are usually assigned - final sayso is at the tatooing as they are alpha-numeric....I have accommodated other people's suggestions for names - Haven and Ikon for example....but turned down some too...Georgianna - too french poodly for me! Call names - I always think of the dog by it's registered name - Amadeaus (owner picked) is Cooper, Arcane is Duke, Apache is Cody....Brava is Luna, Halcyon is Gracie, Havoc is Degas I think... Ennie is Elsa and Emir is Errow - those were from my Belgian born litter and I was a bit perturbed that they were not turned into the registry as I requested - it was my litter! Just not my kennel name because of being born in Belgium...
> 
> I's are tough - I like Iroc - which can be Rocky!
> 
> Lee


My dog's name was Amadeus. As I got him at 15 simply because I admired the breed, I got him from a BYB, he was supposed to be AKC registered... never got the papers. His registered name would have been Wolfgang Amadeus, after Mozart. When I got him my mom supported us by teaching piano, so I wanted a musical name. He most definitely was an Amadeus. He sounded like a dying cow whenever sirens went off.  Love that dog!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, I think I did bring up an old post, but it is one of the most amusing I have read on this forum so far! I love it, it feels like a bunch of old friends sitting around and having fun. My puppy, 5 more weeks until he is home!!!, is from a G litter. My breeder said that each of us needed to pick out a single G name. She gave about 4 examples just to get me started. I asked friends and family but wound up going with one that she actually suggested. So his registered name will be Glock von der Canyon. I am thinking a puppy from a L litter and M litter would be fun.... Luger and Magnum...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

If I am spending $1500 or more for a puppy then I want to be able to choose the name. I feel like that I am the one buying the puppy, I will be the one feeding, training, vetting, and loving the dog then I should get to pick the name. I can understand wanting to have the kennel name in there but for the first part of the name, it should be something I choose. And I think it is extremely pretentious of a breeder to say "I will not give a name _I_ don't like to _my_ puppies". Technically they are not your puppies. Once you approve a future and take a deposit then one of those puppies now belongs to that owner. If the time ever comes that I am in the market for a puppy I would definitely only consider going with a breeder who is going to allow me to name my puppy. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> If I am spending $1500 or more for a puppy then I want to be able to choose the name. I feel like that I am the one buying the puppy, I will be the one feeding, training, vetting, and loving the dog then I should get to pick the name. I can understand wanting to have the kennel name in there but for the first part of the name, it should be something I choose. And I think it is extremely pretentious of a breeder to say "I will not give a name _I_ don't like to _my_ puppies". Technically they are not your puppies. Once you approve a future and take a deposit then one of those puppies now belongs to that owner. If the time ever comes that I am in the market for a puppy I would definitely only consider going with a breeder who is going to allow me to name my puppy. But that is just my opinion.


You would discount a reptuable breeder for registering the dog under a name you don't like?

You understand that it isn't the call name that the breeder is choosing right?

I think that is... well.. silly.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

From what I have read there ARE reputable breeders that will let you pick your pup's name. And I do understand the difference between the call name and the registered name. I just feel that if I am paying a fairly decent sum and then raising, taking care of and loving the dog, the name choice should be mine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

To each their own I guess.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah. It is a matter of personal opinion. And I just think half the fun is choosing a name that means something to you. Not everyone feels that way and that is fine for them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i have to admit i'm with Debbi on this one. I'm paying for the puppy, paying a pretty good chunk of change, i should be able to pick the name. I dont care if the kennel name is after the name (long as its a good kennel!). If the breeder and i can agree on a name for the paperwork thats fine but being the fact i'm paying for it, i should have a nice big say. But i also dont like the frilly froo froo poodle type junk either so that wouldnt be an issue. Watched a dog show a while back (i think i was 6) and there was a dog who had the name of Frilly Jilly Pink Powder Fluff. It was horrible. The announcer called her name and the dog visibly winced. It was a doberman if memory serves. I'm sure even the poodles back stage were laughing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I just find it strange that someone would not consider a breeder (reptuable of course) just for this little tiny fact alone. It's not like you can't give your dog a name (call name) to use that you like.. just something that is strange to me. I guess a registered name is less important to me than the quality of dog I am getting.. I wouldn't even consider this subject when deciding on breeders.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Elisabeth - completely agree. Of course, I also agree on the "to each their own" part. But a good dog is a good dog. I doubt they would care what they are named, and neither do I.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

When we have litters...they are done with the alphabet..A, B, C-litter...etc.
They all carry our kennel name. We have final say what the "papered, registration name" is...because the puppy reflects a specific litter, from specific parents.
I am perfectly willing and happy to take names into suggestion from the puppy buyer...as long as the name is "correct" in the alphabet, AND is is mutually acceptable.
Way too much work goes into a successful breeding program, to think that the "wishes" of the breeder be ignored.
JMO


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Agreed Robin.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> When we have litters...they are done with the alphabet..A, B, C-litter...etc.
> They all carry our kennel name. We have final say what the "papered, registration name" is...because the puppy reflects a specific litter, from specific parents.
> I am perfectly willing and happy to take names into suggestion from the puppy buyer...as long as the name is "correct" in the alphabet, AND is is mutually acceptable.
> Way too much work goes into a successful breeding program, to think that the "wishes" of the breeder be ignored.
> JMO


Robin taking into account what the owner will want is great and thats the way i think all breeders should do it. I would want a registered name i can say and stand and like in case we decide not to use a call name. As long s both parties can agree on an acceptable name thats how it should go. I may just be babbling which isnt unusual for me so i'm going to stop myself before i'm certain i make absolutely no sense in my tired state of mind.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> You would discount a reptuable breeder for registering the dog under a name you don't like?
> 
> You understand that it isn't the call name that the breeder is choosing right?
> 
> I think that is... well.. silly.


Me too. As far as I'm concerned my dogs' names are what *I* call them. In some cases that's the same as their registered name (Dena and Halo), sometimes not (Keefer, Cassidy and Sneaker). We chose Dena's name, Halo was already named and we liked it so we kept it as her call name as well. If we'd already picked out another name we would have called her that instead but we hadn't expected to get a puppy for at least a couple months and hadn't thought about it yet. 

We were given a list of possible registered names for Cassidy and picked the one we liked best. Her call name was chosen for our next female dog long before we had her - she was going to be Cassidy no matter what she was registered as. Sneaker was the breeder's puppy nickname and we liked it as a call name so we chose a registered name that fit with it - the kennel name and "Sneak Prevue". As long as we included the kennel name there were no other constraints other than the number of spaces left. With Keefer he just needed an "L" name and the breeder let us decide what it was going to be. 

I just don't see why anyone would stress over this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

working together on a name is great. Breeders who adamently refuse to do so..... i dont think thats a very good way to handle things. especially if that pup isnt staying under your personal care. again sorry for the babbling. future owners should have a large portion of say as long as the registered name starts with the litter letter if thats the breeders wish. After all.... we have to live with that name on the paperwork should we choose to be involved in any kind of showing or activity that would require it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DharmasMom said:


> If I am spending $1500 or more for a puppy then I want to be able to choose the name. I feel like that I am the one buying the puppy, I will be the one feeding, training, vetting, and loving the dog then I should get to pick the name. I can understand wanting to have the kennel name in there but for the first part of the name, it should be something I choose. And I think it is extremely pretentious of a breeder to say "I will not give a name _I_ don't like to _my_ puppies". Technically they are not your puppies. Once you approve a future and take a deposit then one of those puppies now belongs to that owner. If the time ever comes that I am in the market for a puppy I would definitely only consider going with a breeder who is going to allow me to name my puppy. But that is just my opinion.


Technically, to me, it IS still their puppy. It's a reflection on THEIR breeding program... good and bad. It's a reflection on their potential to be a responsible breeder.........or not. 

I'm PROUD of the breeder I picked and the dog I ended up with. I fully support my breeder and their program and want my dog to make them proud. So the fact they name their puppies and THEIR name shows up on all the paperwork is a great thing for them AND TO HELP OTHER PEOPLE WHO MAYBE ARE LOOKING FOR A SIMILAR DOG!

*There is information in a dogs name*, if it's properly named from the breeder. So people can do research and get information to help with future breedings and what they want in a dog. 

Since, frankly, we are all allowed to have a call name assigned to our dogs also that may have NOTHING to do with their 'real' name.... on a day to day basis what the breeder chose has no affect. My Bretta Lee is really Beretta vom Wildhaus and my Glory B doesn't have the 'B'.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd like to name the dog and offer suggestions, but if the breeder doesn't think that they will fit their dogs well....oh well! I think the whole conversation going on is prett silly...not buying from a breeder if they want to pick the names??

I personally liked Izakat....


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Technically, to me, it IS still their puppy. It's a reflection on THEIR breeding program... good and bad. It's a reflection on their potential to be a responsible breeder.........or not.
> 
> I'm PROUD of the breeder I picked and the dog I ended up with. I fully support my breeder and their program and want my dog to make them proud. So the fact they name their puppies and THEIR name shows up on all the paperwork is a great thing for them AND TO HELP OTHER PEOPLE WHO MAYBE ARE LOOKING FOR A SIMILAR DOG!
> 
> ...



I do agree with you to some extent. The puppy IS a reflection of their breeding program and I can see you wanting them to be proud of the dog. But I feel the naming of a dog is personal. On par to the naming of a child. Maybe I feel that way because I don't nor can I have children but all of my animals have names that in some way mean something to me. I also feel that once I have been approved as a future owner, my deposit has been paid and my pup has been picked out it should be my right to pick out the name. I just feel that is part of the whole experience. If the breeder wanted to use a certain letter that would be fine, as long as I got to pick the name and a middle name that I would call the dog. 

I guess I would just prefer to have is call name come from his registered name. And I would prefer to be involved in picking out the registered name. And I couldn't use a breeder that knowingly disregarded my wishes in this. I understand and respect the opinions of people who don't feel this way, who don't care what the registered name is and tell the breeder to go ahead. But that is just not how I feel. I want to be involved and I want my wishes to be respected. Like I said earlier, I have absolutely no issue with the kennel name being in the dogs name either. I can totally respect that.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

GSDElsa said:


> I'd like to name the dog and offer suggestions, but if the breeder doesn't think that they will fit their dogs well....oh well! I think the whole conversation going on is prett silly...not buying from a breeder if they want to pick the names??
> 
> I personally liked Izakat....


Cool name.

We try to work with owners, but we also like to start calling the puppies by names early on. Same here - name follows the letter of the litter. We do the litter registration AND we do the individual registration direct to new owner on the litters that we breed here and are whelped here.

The litters that we breed and whelp in Europe have to be micro-chipped and registered prior to leaving. So, puppies are named at that point. With our current litter, we asked the initial first two people that wanted puppies from the litter (one wanted male, one female) to help come up with a list of names that they would like.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We used to let buyers pick names so long as the name fit with the litter letter. We sent people home with the registration application that they could fill out to register the dog, or registered the pups in the new owner's name ourselves once the name was selected.

But then AKC instituted their new name change program, where for $25 an owner can change the registered name of their dog if they'd like. The breeder's consent is ONLY required if the breeder was the original owner of record for the dog, and the dog was first registered in the breeder's name.

I'm sorry, but I have a major problem with this new money making program. It's wrong that anytime down the line a person could change their dog's registered name, remove the breeder's kennel name, etc... Sure, I can't imagine any of my puppy buyers doing it, but what if the dog I sold them at some point down the road ended up with a new owner and that person wanted to change the name? Just not cool.

The only thing a breeder can do to help prevent this is to register the dog first to themselves as the first official owner of each individual pup, not just litter owner/breeder, then transfer ownership to the new owner. At least in that case the breeder's consent is required for any future name change. So that means no more sending people home with just the application, or registering the pup's directly to the new owners. We now register all of our pups first to ourselves, and then just do the ownership transfer on the registration certificates.

But of course people want the actual papers when they pick up their pup, not a promise of papers later on, so waiting until we know what pup everyone is getting, letting them pick the name of theirs, then registering to ourselves and then transferring to the new owner isn't feasible because of all the time it takes. The only way to get the pups registered to us in time to have all the registrations processed and back to us to give out when the pups go home is to start the whole registration process when the pups are just a few weeks old, well before we know who would be getting which pup. And that means having to have registered names picked long before we know who'd be getting which pup as well. So while we make sure no one on our registration list has a problem with any registered names we pick, and we do take suggestions, we can no longer let people pick the registered names of their individual pups because the pups have to be registered before we know who's getting which pup.

As with many other things, I think it would be wise to ask a breeder why they do certain things, rather than to assume they're control freaks or egotistical or don't care what the buyers think or don't respect their buyer's wishes. It's often not that simple at all.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, Chris, that's insane that owners can change a dog's registered name. Kinda defeats the purpose of having them in the first place.

My breeder let me pick out any K name I wanted, but she said she would veto anything really horrible. We filled out the registration paperwork when I picked him up, then she mailed it in and I got his papers less than 2 weeks later. Easy peasy.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I know I looked at a dog contract that said that the dog had to be registered with the "Kennel X" name at all times with any registry. Didn't think too much about it at the time one way or the other...but after what Chris said, it makes sense to me!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

While I don't have a problem with the name of the kennel being in the dog's name, why is it so important to the breeders that it be there? I can see that the breeder would want the name there if the owner were going to show or breed the dog but for someone like me, who is only interested in a loving pet, why does it matter? I know it is silly to some but the naming of a dog is important and personal to me and I want to be involved in it. So should I be alienated because you don't want to take the risk that later on I might change the name for $25. Although if I got to be involved and a a name was chosen that I liked that would not happen. 

I understand that a lot of time and effort is spent on a breeding but it seems to me that I would be more apt to brag about the breeder if I enjoyed the entire experience. And that would include being allowed to give my dog a name that I liked rather one that was foisted upon my dog that I didn't like.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Beyond the simple fact that a breeder is well within their rights to get credit for the accomplishments of their dogs, the bigger reason is ease of research.

We are always telling people inquiring about GSDs to research, research, research. There are probably 20 threads a day on this board alone stressing the importance of that. And pointing out that proper research doesn't mean just looking at the individual dogs being bred, but also their close relatives, ancestors, previous offspring. This can't be done when the dogs can't be tracked down. 

One researching lines can know that those dogs all named "A**** vom Kennel" are littermates. When looking up those dogs someplace like pedigree database, viewing trial results, researching health testing results, looking at progeny records to see what they've produced in the past, this is important. If those dogs were instead named Rover, Dolly, Max and Fido, it would be much more difficult to research anything about them, or even figure out who their relatives were. Sometimes impossible. If wanting to inquire with people who have first hand knowledge of the ancestors, progeny or other relatives (always a good idea) that can't be done if one can't track down who owned those dogs and what kennels bred them. And when research is vitally important, anything that makes it much more difficult and complicated to do is detrimental to the whole process.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Can you NOT register with AKC? And not then register some other weird registry, but just no registry of that type?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Chris...you have the perfect way to adequately express, what many of us are thinking....or trying to say.
I agree 110%.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> One researching lines can know that those dogs all named "A**** vom Kennel" are littermates. When looking up those dogs someplace like pedigree database, viewing trial results, researching health testing results, looking at progeny records to see what they've produced in the past, this is important. If those dogs were instead named Rover, Dolly, Max and Fido, it would be much more difficult to research anything about them, or even figure out who their relatives were. Sometimes impossible. If wanting to inquire with people who have first hand knowledge of the ancestors, progeny or other relatives (always a good idea) that can't be done if one can't track down who owned those dogs and what kennels bred them. And when research is vitally important, anything that makes it much more difficult and complicated to do is detrimental to the whole process.


This. I've been researching and trying to learn more about different breeders/lines and it's been extremely helpful to have the litters organized this way.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So, checking on a few other posts, "Eddie" became "Izakat" became the very macho "India?" Sounds like the initials thoughts gone to heck - a fate that occurs very often with pups I think!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

middleofnowhere said:


> So, checking on a few other posts, "Eddie" became "Izakat" became the very macho "India?" Sounds like the initials thoughts gone to heck - a fate that occurs very often with pups I think!


Yeah...and another one of those really macho body parts seems to be missing. Exactly what DID they send Wayne?!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have been registering all my pups very early since the B litter (one owner came up with Browns Beautiful Bella Bosenhund!!! - then the call name ended up Luna...she was registered as Brava) As Chis said, there is a reason for this and anyone who sees Falcon's trial results listed for a DVG trial, then see Furious' at a USA trial knows immediately that they are littermates! I give people a list of names, get some that they like and then when we tatoo, try to match the papers/number to the puppy for that owner - but there are no guarantees! The alpha/numerical AKC numbers end in the same number as the tatoo, and if choices are changed after tatooing, the names stay in alphabetical order and then the owner gets a different name...

I have backed out of one buyer because they got really aggressive about the name - first they wanted Georgie....no crazy about it, but said ok - then they INSISTED the call name was Georgie - and the dog should be registered GEORGIANA - now come on??? A GSD named Georgieana????????? 

People can call pups anything they want - Apache is Cody, Arcane became Duke....Brava, Luna...Ix, Ronan...Iroc, Seka....Indigo, Heida.....Halcyon, Gracie....

So many people who have pets never even transfer the pups to their own names....

Lee


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> So, checking on a few other posts, "Eddie" became "Izakat" became the very macho "India?" Sounds like the initials thoughts gone to heck - a fate that occurs very often with pups I think!


Lol I know!! I loved the original posts of this thread, which is why I added to it. It was so fun and light hearted!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As someone who is looking to buy a puppy in a few years, I have no problem with the breeder naming my puppy. I view it as a source of pride to say "My puppy came from xxx". I would like to be able to pick the first name, or at least give a list of names I liked to the breeder but I would WANT the kennel name in. As Lee and Chris have said, the call name can be anything so I'm not seeing the importance of naming your own puppy for some people.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I always have a list - and ask for suggestions - Haven was not on my list, but the buyers came up with it....one pup going to a guy in the Air Force, so we sat and looked at jet planes and came up with Hurricane - he loved it! Jill liked Icon, I had Ikon on the list...no problem between the c and k - with the J's, I have a list, and one buyer sent me a list and preferred "Journey" - I liked it so hopefully we can match her puppy up before tatoos...

The only time a buyer cannot change the registered name even if they sent in the papers is if they do some AKC cert like a CD or CGC or the dog has produced pups.

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lee - You are definitely on my list of breeders in 4-5 years. I have to much to learn from the monkey snoozing on the ottoman yet. 

It seems odd to me that a primary concern is what the registered name is to some people. My primary concern is a sound, confident puppy.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

DharmasMom said:


> I have absolutely no issue with the kennel name being in the dogs name either. I can totally respect that.


I don't know how does it work with AKC, but under the FCI system, you like it... or you like it, because you don't have a choice. Every breeder has to register his kennel name and it must be unique, not even similar to any other on the world, the pups get registered under it and the buyer has no voice about if he respect the idea or not.

It also work both sides. While most breeders work with the buyers in the naming process I doubt many good responsible breeders would let you go with one of their pups under the arm if you insist with a name that don't agree with their breeding program or with common sense.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

middleofnowhere said:


> So, checking on a few other posts, "Eddie" became "Izakat" became the very macho "India?" Sounds like the initials thoughts gone to heck - a fate that occurs very often with pups I think!


My puppy experience is funny and classic...I did not want a black dog, and I wanted a male dog....but when we truly shop nerve, temperament, and working ability...we can bring home a puppy that is significantly different than what was imagined, but no less amazing.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

W.Oliver said:


> My puppy experience is funny and classic...I did not want a black dog, and I wanted a male dog....but when we truly shop nerve, temperament, and working ability...we can bring home a puppy that is significantly different than what was imagined, but no less amazing.


I wanted a sable male, travelled to Argentina to pick him and came back with a b/t female... it does happen 

3 Years later I finally got my big, sable, male, but had to say no to other breeding (with a free pup for me!) to get what I was looking for.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I was not aware that people could change their dog's registered name with the AKC after the fact - what a dumb idea! :hammer:



Chris Wild said:


> And that means having to have registered names picked long before we know who'd be getting which pup as well. So while we make sure no one on our registration list has a problem with any registered names we pick, and we do take suggestions, we can no longer let people pick the registered names of their individual pups because the pups have to be registered before we know who's getting which pup.


I think a lot of people don't understand this. If it's first come first served, then it would be less of an issue, but a good breeder is going to carefully pair each puppy with the best home, and there's no way of doing that until the puppies are older.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DharmasMom said:


> But I feel the naming of a dog is personal.


Me too. All of my dog's (except for Halo) have had call names that were personal and and meant something to us, or in Sneaker's case, fit her personality. Keefer is a last name from my husband's family, people who have had a lasting impact on the person he grew up to be. Like Cassidy, it was a name picked out long ago, saved for the day we might eventually have a male dog. Cassidy was named for a Grateful Dead song. Dena's name means "valley" or "from the valley", she came from the Willamette Valley in Oregon and live in a valley as well. We needed a "D" name to register her, and we thought it was pretty and liked that it was a short two syllable name, easy to call out. If the breeder had picked out another name to register her and we didn't like it, we would have come up with a call name for her that we did like.

Who cares what Keef's "real" name is, or what Cassidy's was? Who even knows those names besides us?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Beyond the simple fact that a breeder is well within their rights to get credit for the accomplishments of their dogs, the bigger reason is ease of research.
> 
> We are always telling people inquiring about GSDs to research, research, research. There are probably 20 threads a day on this board alone stressing the importance of that. And pointing out that proper research doesn't mean just looking at the individual dogs being bred, but also their close relatives, ancestors, previous offspring. This can't be done when the dogs can't be tracked down.
> 
> One researching lines can know that those dogs all named "A**** vom Kennel" are littermates. When looking up those dogs someplace like pedigree database, viewing trial results, researching health testing results, looking at progeny records to see what they've produced in the past, this is important. If those dogs were instead named Rover, Dolly, Max and Fido, it would be much more difficult to research anything about them, or even figure out who their relatives were. Sometimes impossible. If wanting to inquire with people who have first hand knowledge of the ancestors, progeny or other relatives (always a good idea) that can't be done if one can't track down who owned those dogs and what kennels bred them. And when research is vitally important, anything that makes it much more difficult and complicated to do is detrimental to the whole process.



That makes sense. Thank you for explaining it. It is good to know there is a reason other than the breeder just wanting their name on the dog.



wolfstraum said:


> I always have a list - and ask for suggestions - Haven was not on my list, but the buyers came up with it....one pup going to a guy in the Air Force, so we sat and looked at jet planes and came up with Hurricane - he loved it! Jill liked Icon, I had Ikon on the list...no problem between the c and k - with the J's, I have a list, and one buyer sent me a list and preferred "Journey" - I liked it so hopefully we can match her puppy up before tatoos...
> 
> The only time a buyer cannot change the registered name even if they sent in the papers is if they do some AKC cert like a CD or CGC or the dog has produced pups.
> 
> Lee



I appreciate the effort that you put into working with buyers. If I am ever in the market for a puppy I would be more apt to use a breeder like yourself who takes my wishes into consideration. It may seem foolish to some but it IS important to me that I have a say so in any pup's name that I am purchasing and I would definitely look for that in a breeder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I didn't think I'd like my pups registered name as a call name so I did choose a call name for him. 
After almost 2 years, I really love his registered name and almost wish I had kept it for his call name.
My main concern was how it flowed when I said it, and I was afraid that it wasn't strong enough.
Personally, I really like all the names that Karlo's breeder chooses to put on registrations. Though I do know that some letters are more of a challenge than others!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> My puppy experience is funny and classic...I did not want a black dog, and I wanted a male dog....but when we truly shop nerve, temperament, and working ability...we can bring home a puppy that is significantly different than what was imagined, but no less amazing.


Well regardless of who you wound up bringing home, your story is great!  And India is a BEAUTIFUL dog. Congratulations!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Doc said:


> I can only assume you mean my _dog breeding endeavors_? Well my friend, I just acquired a bloodline that goes back to the golden age of German shepherds in the US. I will be breeding dogs as long as I can read a pedigree and have knowledge of the male and female progeny.
> 
> Maybe within the next century, I'll supply you with a pup, Wayne.:laugh:



Doc - I have been curious for some time about this??? Why don't you let everyone know who you are? and what you have ??? If you think enough of your dogs and your knowledge to present opinions, why don't you think enough of yourself to stand up and identify yourself??? Post your website, your name and your dogs' names??? Not arguing with you about anything - just curious!

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wyane - I wanted a small, female and ended up with the big butthead here.. lol.

I let the breeder choose and must say that she choose correctly.

Funny how those things happen. With the next, I am not concerned about gender, colour just getting the puppy that with my help will turn into one kick @$$ schH dog, and my best friend.  Hahaha.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I let the breeder choose and must say that she choose correctly.


Setting aside the fun I have had with the entire naming thing....you just hit the nail on the head my little Canadian sister. I cannot say enough about my breeder's capacity to work with the person that will home her dog. Her dog, her name, her decision. She didn't have to sell me a dog.

I too have read the posts on a thread that was intended to be benign humor....I think a key point that has been over looked is supply and demand. The notion of a right to name as tied to ownership assumes a capacity to buy. Naming, as a precondition to sale....makes the entire argument moot, as that simply isn't an option and the conclusion would be to just find a different breeder that has the type of dog you desire, and will allow you to name it too....I think that would be ideal for some, and mitigate the debate. 

I didn't name Indy, and found that acceptable to achieve the type of dog I was seeking. At the end of the day, I don't care that she looks like a black lab, I don't care that I am using the feminine pronoun when I thought I wanted a male....all I really care is that her nerve is rock solid. Gun fire at age 19 weeks does not phase this pup. Sit, stand on a wobble board, walk on plastic, wire, logs, rock piles.....no problem. Sweet and gentle with my four year old, and has drawn blood on me playing tug with genuine anger....I have not noticed she has no penis, and I have come to realize the black thing is pretty handy for night ops. 

I think it is important to know what you want in a dog, and a breeder that can recognized what you can handle with their dog. 

There are worse names than Itzakat...like how about Imasculate! (yes I know it starts with an "e"):rofl: India looks pretty good to me!

Goodnight, thank you for coming, don't forget to tip the wait staff!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> Setting aside the fun I have had with the entire naming thing....you just hit the nail on the head my little Canadian sister. I cannot say enough about my breeder's capacity to work with the person that will home her dog. Her dog, her name, her decision. She didn't have to sell me a dog.
> 
> I too have read the posts on a thread that was intended to be benign humor....I think a key point that has been over looked is supply and demand. The notion of a right to name as tied to ownership assumes a capacity to buy. Naming, as a precondition to sale....makes the entire argument moot, as that simply isn't an option and the conclusion would be to just find a different breeder that has the type of dog you desire, and will allow you to name it too....I think that would be ideal for some, and mitigate the debate.
> 
> ...


This ten fold.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Chris,
In my last two pups, I've gotten the papers long after I brought the pup home. OK by me, I knew they were coming.
I also got to choose the "first" name within the letter. I had a couple of choices that the breeder wasn't hot on so I went back to the drawing board & came up with one we both liked.


----------

